# Trails bei Oberkirch und Renchtal



## bikegott (7. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin nun jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre hier in Oberkirch und wollte mich mal kundig machen ob mir irgendwer mal n paar Tipps geben kann. Ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar schönen Trails. So für ne feierabendrunde. 2-3 stunden. 
Ich hab viel gesucht und bin viel rumgedüst, aber nix richtig tolles gefunden. Den Kandelhöhenweg kenne ich bereits auswendig von der Moos runter. Aber das ist ja kein richtiger Trail. Nur abschnittsweise!

Tja und ich weiß echt nicht mehr wo ich suchen soll.
Ich fahre gemütlich, vielleicht etwas sportlich den berg hoch und genieße dann n richtigen schönen am besten verwurzelten und verblockten Trail.
Es muss kein irre schwerer Trail sein, aber er muss rocken!
Bin auch bereit n bissl mitn Auto zu fahren und dann die tour zu beginne. Wäre auch Ok! Aber nicht zu weit fahren!
Die Gegend um Baden-Baden kenne ich auswendig und ist spitzenklasse. Aber etwas zu weit nach der arbeit hin zu fahren.

Ich hoffe es ist jemand hier der mir etwas weiterhelfen kann. Ihr braucht auch keine geheimen Spots zu verraten, das macht ihr sowieso nicht, aber wenigstens Anhaltspunkte würden mir schon helfen!

Vielen dank schon mal an diejenigen die erbarmen mit mir haben und mir hier n tipp geben können!

Ich hab auch die SuFu schon gequält. ist leider nichts dabei!

Bis denne mal!


----------



## LittleHunter (7. Mai 2008)

bikegott schrieb:


> Vielen dank schon mal an diejenigen die erbarmen mit mir haben und mir hier n tipp geben können!
> 
> Ich hab auch die SuFu schon gequält. ist leider nichts dabei!
> 
> Bis denne mal!




Ich würde hier ( http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/MTB-Tag-07.html ) mitfahren da sollten sich sicher entsprechende Kontakte herstellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanowar (8. Mai 2008)

Mich würde auch echt interessieren, wo in der Gegend um Oberkirch ein paar schöne Trails sind. Ich war bis jetzt nur in der Gegend um den Geigerskopfturm unterwegs. Ist ja fast unüberschaubar, wie viele Wege es da gibt...  Aber bis auf den Kammweg nach Oberkirch runter, sind die meisten recht breit, flach und zu easy  

lanowar


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Mai 2008)

Spots genau kenne ich dort keine, ausser das Bad Peterstaler Uphill Rennen.
Wenn ich aber mit dem Auto hinten Oppenau/ Bad Peterstal manchmal hochfahre, kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, das dort keine "leckere" Trails zu finden sind.
Sage mir dann immer, da würd ich gene mal cruisen.
Denke da hinten bei den Allerheiligen Wasserfällen, oder die Oppenauer haben ja ne ziemlich gute MTB Abteilung und die fahren sicher nicht nur Autobahn  
Richtung Wolfach gibt es sicher auch genügend Trails, bzw dort gibts ja den Bikepark.


Kluscheissmodus an:
Wer sucht, der findet
Klugscheissmodus aus:

hier mal ein paar Links:

http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/
http://www.tus-oppenau.de/mtb/erwachsene/
http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/Home.html
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/wbb/wbb/index.html


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Mai 2008)

Hier meldet sich der Local
Leider ist es mit den Trails in der beschrieben Ecke nicht so weit her. Durch den Sturm Lothar sind leider viele Wege kaputt gemacht worden.

Aber.....
es gibt natürlich auch noch ein paar schöne Sachen hier. Die sind aber im Prinzip alle mit dem CC fahrbar. Einen Freerider brauchts dazu nicht unbedingt. Du wirst verstehen, das ich hier nicht die Trails publik machen kann. Deshalb habe ich dir was per e-Mail gesendet. 
Melde dich einfach mal bei mir, dann fahren wir eine Tour zusammen.
Ich gehöre auch zu den MTBlern in Oppenau
http://www.tus-opppenau.de/mtb
und ich werde sicherlich auch beim erwähnten Peterstaler MTB Tag dabei sein. Diese Veranstaltung kann ich allen nur empfehlen. 

Bin jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen weg.

ciao heiko


----------



## Saintsrest (7. September 2009)

Der letzte Beitrag ist ja hier schon etwas lange her, aber vieleicht interessiert es:

Von Haslach (bei Oberkirch) über die "Heldengräber" nach Blaubrunn, oder Blaubronn zum Parkplatz "Allerheiligen". Alles breite Forstwege. Von dem Parkplatz aus dann rechts runter zu der Klosterruine. Von da beginnt der Karl-Seitz-Weg bis nach Oppenau. Ich meine der blauen Raute folgen. Ist ein netter Trail über mehrere km.  

Sorry, für die "grobe" Beschreibung, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her, als ich das mal gefahren bin. Sollte aber kein Problem sein den Trail zu finden. Hat selbst mir als Trailverwöhnten Pfälzer ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Ron1st (2. Juli 2011)

Die kleine Feierabendtour:
Oberkirch - Kandelhöhenweg - Bildeiche - Geigerskopf - Schlatten - Oberkirch

das Ganze geht auch umgekehrt! 

Prima Strecke, alles dabei Singletrail, Forstweg - schöne Aussichten 

Wer will - ich hätts auch als Track vom Oregon300 - als gpx oder anderes Format

Grüßles aus Nußbach!!


----------



## bike010 (5. Juli 2011)

Servus Bikegott,

es gibt dort den einen oder anderen Trail. Könnten wir mal fahren.

Sind eigentlich immer zwischen Bühl, Offenburg Elsass und Pfalz  unterwegs. Bike Park Lac Blanc natürlich auch 

Wenn Du Lust hast mal ne Runde mit Biken zu kommen meld Dich mal per PM.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Juli 2011)

gibt schon ein paar sachen, musst dich halt mal bei einer tour anschließen

btw: wir könnten den thread doch als renchtal-tourenthread missbrauchen. Vielleicht findet man so ja mal noch den einen oder anderen biker der auch mal trails fährt und nicht immer nur zum moosturm hochbickelt.


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Tipp für ein paar kurze Trails: 

In Haslach(Oberkirch) ist oben eine kleine Grillhütte (Oberhalb von Ulm) dahinter geht ein Trail runter. Ich meine nach Ulm. Von da zur Kusseiche (Hütte) an den Holzgattern hoch da ist ein klasse Trail runter zu einem Waldspielplatz, dann Richtung Kutzenstein kurz vorher geht links ein ein Mini-Pfad rein. Danach kommt man auf den Adolf-Kessler-Weg. (Auf jeden Fall ein Weg mit Adolf-Irgendwas) der nach Wald-Ulm führt Ist eine nette Feierabend-Runde. Sorry für die ungenauen Angaben, aber ich fahre ohne Karte und Ortskenntnisse und bin noch ein wenig fremd. Können die Runde aber gerne mal zusammen fahren. Sind von Achern aus so 24 km.

Gruß

Paul


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Juli 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Tipp für ein paar kurze Trails:
> 
> ...



jetzt weis ich endlich wer sich da auf "meinen" hometrails rumtreibt. Der Weg heist übrigends "adolf kohler weg" 
Lass uns doch mal zusammen fahren.

cu
MoQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (8. Juli 2011)

Klar. können wir gerne machen. Ich arbeite allerdings fast jeden Samstag. Habe einen Tag unter der Woche frei und natürlich Sonntag


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Juli 2011)

ooohhhh, das kenn ich - ich bin auch so ein samstagschaffer 

wir wollen morgen früh eine kleine runde drehen, kannst mitkommen wenn du lust und zeit hast. Der Kolleg muss mittags Familie hüten, wir wollen also recht zeitig los.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,


schön das im Renchtal nach langer Funkstille wieder etwas los ist. 

Trails zu posten ist immer etwas zweischneidig. Zum einen möchte man gerne seine tollen Strecken mit anderen teilen, zum anderen befürchtet man, das diese irgendwann geschlossen werden, wenn sie zu publik werden. Wobei es hier im Renchtal bisher so ruhig ist, das es keine Konflikte gibt. 

Die Idee sich hier im Thread zu ein paar Trailtouren zu verabreden fände ich auch gut. Ich kenne hier einiges an schönen Strecken, wobei MonsterQ mir mittlerweile voraus sein dürfte.

Ich fahre meistens Mittwoch Abend 18:30 ab Oppenau eine 2 Std. CC Runde mit möglichst vielen Trails. Wer mit will, darf sich gerne melden.

@MoQ, ich hätte morgen früh Zeit mit euch mitzufahren. Wäre schön wenn es klappt. Gib mir kurz Nachricht wann und wo.

ciao heiko


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Juli 2011)

Tour heute ist ausgefallen weil ich mich gestern komplett schwar gefahren hab. ich hab den vormittag im bett und den nachmittag auf der terrasse verbracht 

Ich muss heiko recht geben, trail's posten muss nicht sein. lieber mit auf tour kommen und die trails selbst "erfahren". Macht auch mehr spaß als immer alleine rumgurken.


----------



## bombardino5 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch des öfteren mal im Renchtal unterwegs. Den ein oder anderen Trail kenne ich auch.

Werde heute so gegen fünf Richtung Allerheiligen starten. Falls jemand so kurzfristig Zeit und Lust hat mitzukommen, kann er sich ja noch melden.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. Juli 2011)

leider zu kurzfristig und vor allem auch zu früh am tag - ich bin noch am schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juli 2011)

Schade, der Abend wäre so schön, aber diese Ankündigung war auch mir zu kurzfristig.

Diese Woche wäre Donnerstag Abend für mich OK.

ciao heiko


----------



## bombardino5 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

sorry, bei mir hat heute mittag ganz kurzfristig jemand nen Termin abgesagt.
War ganz schön warm heute.
Donnerstag würde gehen.

Wann und Wo soll´s losgehen.

Gruß

chris


----------



## bike010 (11. Juli 2011)

Hey Chris, MOQ und der ganze Rest,

starten morgen gegen 17:30 Uhr in Ulm.

Wer also Lust hat mit zu kommen ist eingeladen....

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Juli 2011)

keine chance, ich hab um 17:00 noch einen termin. Wo solls denn hin gehen?


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Juli 2011)

Heute klappt bei mir auch nicht.

Wie wäre es Donnerstag 18:30 in Oberkirch? 

Wir könnten dann in den Bereich Sohlberg fahren. Da könnte am Ende jeder in seine Richtung abfahren und der Heimweg ist nicht mehr ganz so lange.

Ich könnte bis 19:00 auch in Oberachern sein. Dann fahren wir Richtung Ottenhöfen Sohlberg rauf und ins Renchtal runter.



ciao heiko


----------



## bombardino5 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich wäre morgen abend gegen 18.30 Uhr in Oberkirch mit dabei.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen?
Wo soll die Tour hingehen?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## bike010 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer Lust hat sind morgen um 17:30 Uhr am Hohen Horn unterwegs.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Juli 2011)

bombardino5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wäre morgen abend gegen 18.30 Uhr in Oberkirch mit dabei.
> Wo wollen wir uns treffen?
> ...



Machen wir 18:30 in Oberkirch am Schwimmbad.


Dann können wir absprechen wo wir hinfahren. 

ciao heiko


----------



## bombardino5 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin um 18.30 da.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (14. Juli 2011)

N'Abend,

geht ja doch was hier im Renchtal  . 
Schade, wäre gerne mit euch mitgefahren, aber morgen Abend 17h45 fahr ich schon mit der Lautenbacher MTB-Gruppe (Treffpunkt: Turnhalle Lautenbach) in der Regel fahren wir da nur CC-Strecken, aber die Guides haben immer auch ein paar gute Trail-Tipps für mich.
Ansonsten bin ich Mittwochs immer mit einem Arbeitskollegen entweder im Renchtal oder am Hohen Horn unterwegs. Wenn ich mal alleine die Trails unsicher machen will, dann idR an den Schärtenköpfen oder rund um den Sohlberg herum.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. Juli 2011)

Das war gestern mal wieder ne einwandfreie Tour am Hohen Horn


----------



## theworldburns (15. Juli 2011)

bin 1. august auch wieder für ein paar wochen mit von der partie


----------



## bike010 (15. Juli 2011)

... dann kommt der Bub mal wieder richtig zum biken.

Freu mich drauf


----------



## theworldburns (15. Juli 2011)

ihr zeigt mir dann wieder, wie das richtig geht, oh ja 
freu mich auch, hehe


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich letzen Donnerstag bombardino5 ein paar Trails zeigen durfte.

Ich gehe meist jeden Mittwoch mit 1-2 Freunden biken. 

Wird fahren eine 2 Std. CC Tour auf den Trails der Umgebung. 
Genaue Strecke werden wir vor Ort beschliesen.

Treffpunkt 18:30 Kirche Oppenau.

Wer mitkommen möchte ist gerne eingeladen. Da das Wetter wechselhaft ist, bitte ggf. rechtzeitig Rückmeldung. Nicht das ihr dann bei Regen alleine an der Kirche steht.

ciao heiko


----------



## Cubinator86 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich komme direkt aus Oberkirch.. und suche auch noch MTB-Mitfahrer =) Fahre zur zeit so 3-4 mal die Woche... suche auch immer wieder nach neuen guten singletrails.. nix zu extremes alles was noch gut mit nem hardtail fahrbar ist^^ wer interesse hat mal ne runde zu drehen ruhig melden !


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Juli 2011)

Cubinator86 schrieb:


> ...alles was noch gut mit nem hardtail fahrbar ist...



das ist ein weites Feld, Kolleg von mir fährt DH-Rennen mit dem Hardtail 

muss mal gucken, am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag will ich fahren, komm aber selten vor 19:00 uhr dazu


----------



## bike010 (26. Juli 2011)

...hört hört der Herr will mal wieder biken 

Hab schon gedacht Musikprobe fällt jetzt immer aus bis zum Winter.


----------



## Cubinator86 (27. Juli 2011)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> das ist ein weites Feld, Kolleg von mir fährt DH-Rennen mit dem Hardtail
> 
> muss mal gucken, am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag will ich fahren, komm aber selten vor 19:00 uhr dazu


   ich arbeite auch immer so bis knapp 17 uhr.. 19 ihr wär da perfekt... ab nächste woche hab ich aber 2 wochen urlaub ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Juli 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> ...Hab schon gedacht Musikprobe fällt jetzt immer aus bis zum Winter.



das risiko besteht, vor allem wenn manche leyt mit dem falschen ratt kommen 

@cubi: schick mir doch mal deine handynummer per PN


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2011)

Heute, 18:30 ab Kirche Oppenau.

Wird fahren eine 2 Std. CC Tour auf den Trails der Umgebung.
Genaue Strecke werden wir vor Ort beschliesen.

Wer mitkommen möchte ist gerne eingeladen. Da das Wetter wechselhaft ist, bitte ggf. rechtzeitig Rückmeldung. Nicht das ihr dann bei Regen alleine an der Kirche steht.


----------



## Cubinator86 (27. Juli 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute, 18:30 ab Kirche Oppenau.
> 
> Wird fahren eine 2 Std. CC Tour auf den Trails der Umgebung.
> Genaue Strecke werden wir vor Ort beschliesen.
> ...




ich wär ja am start, aber mit meiner sommergrippe  wirds diese woche wol nix mehr mit fahren^^


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Juli 2011)

wetter ist heute abend wohl sowieso eher schwierig, aber schau mer mal


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Juli 2011)

war gestern abend noch einwandfreie velotour!

Nur der bike010 war wieder mal nicht fit, hat hinterm LKW schon bei 65 kmh reißen lassen 

am WE muss ich unbedingt mal wieder in "meine" Vogesen, will jemand mit?


----------



## bike010 (29. Juli 2011)

... ich gelobe Besserung.
Zum LKW jagen ist die Compact Kurbel halt nix . Da fühlt man sich ab 60 halt wie ein Duracel Hase.

WE bin ich am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator86 (29. Juli 2011)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> war gestern abend noch einwandfreie velotour!
> 
> Nur der bike010 war wieder mal nicht fit, hat hinterm LKW schon bei 65 kmh reißen lassen
> 
> am WE muss ich unbedingt mal wieder in "meine" Vogesen, will jemand mit?


  vogesen.. cool =) wie kommt ihr hin? bin leider morgen schon mit nem kumpel aus lautenbach für die hornisgrinde verabredet.. =) aber wenn jemand mitwill, gerne


----------



## theworldburns (31. Juli 2011)

ich wäre für die nächsten 6-8 Wochen dann auch wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. August 2011)

@cubi: ich war dann doch auf albstadttour, mangels mitfahrer in den vogesen. Wie seid ihr wieder runter von der hornisgrinde? Auf dem trail Richtung Breitenbrunnen?

@all: wann ist Tour? Dienstag 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## ciao heiko (1. August 2011)

Die Vogesen habe ich leider erst gestern gelesen. Sonst wäre ich durchaus mitgegangen, auch wenn es mit meinem Bike schwer ist bergab mitzuhalten. 

Ich hätte heute und morgen grundsätzlich Zeit. Auch tagsüber. 


ciao heiko


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (1. August 2011)

Bin tagsüber beruflich unterwegs, aber vielleicht schaff ich's bis 19h (hoffe ich jedenfalls) Treffpunkt?
Gruß,
Andi


----------



## bike010 (1. August 2011)

Bin ab Mittwoch wieder am start...

@theworldburns Welcome Back 

Will am WE wenn das Wetter passt nach Lac Blanc. Jemand mit dabei? 
Brauch mal wieder Luft unterm Reifen... und die Totem möchte mal wieder artgerecht bewegt werden. 
Die schaut mich schon seit zwei Wochen ganz bleidigt an.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. August 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> ... Will am WE wenn das Wetter passt nach Lac Blanc. Jemand mit dabei?



muss gucken, wär vielleicht eine option. Andererseits rufen die Naturtrails in den vogesen schon seit wochen nach mir 

Heute abend: Als Treffpunkt würd ich den Brunnen gegenüber der Eisdiele vorschlagen, da kann man sich die Wartezeit versüßen. 19:00 Uhr

Als Einstieg würd ich mal den Renchtalsteig von der Schwend aus vorschlagen, das ist auch mit dem cc-ratt gut zu fahren. Dann schau mer mal wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

cu
MoQ


----------



## ciao heiko (2. August 2011)

Hallo MoQ

Ich wäre heut dabei. Tourvorschlag ist OK. Bin ich erst kürzlich runter gefahren. 
Sollte es eine kurzfristige Absage geben, dann bitte kurze Nachricht.


ciao heiko


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. August 2011)

Dienstag 19:00 Uhr Tour, Start um 19:00 an der Eisdiele in Oberkirch, ! Licht mitbringen !

wer kommt mit?


----------



## bike010 (8. August 2011)

Bin angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. August 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> Bin angemeldet


----------



## Cubinator86 (8. August 2011)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> @cubi: ich war dann doch auf albstadttour, mangels mitfahrer in den vogesen. Wie seid ihr wieder runter von der hornisgrinde? Auf dem trail Richtung Breitenbrunnen?




ne über die straße nach sasbachwalden xD kenne den trail leider nicht und hatte nach 4 stunden hunger und wollte heim^^
hab letzte woche 250km und 5300 höhenmeter gefahren, hab ja urlaub (noch eine woche) will noch die tage zum kandel über den kandelhöhenweg.. hat jemand interesse mitzukommen? (ca 100km Tour, fahre gemütlich)


----------



## theworldburns (8. August 2011)

bin morgen auch dabei - MIT licht


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. August 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> bin morgen auch dabei - MIT licht



kommst du mit dem hardtail? Dann würd ich nämlich auch mal wieder die heilige sänfte zuhause lassen.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2011)

Bin heute abend vieleicht auch dabei. Ist nicht ganz sicher ob es mir von der Zeit reicht. Warten braucht Ihr nicht auf mich.

ciao heiko


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. August 2011)

war gestern eine einwandfreie tour mit 6 leyt und gewitter. Die trails waren gut gewässert  Ich hoffe das wir das wiederholen.

Ich bin dann auf der heimfahrt nochmal gewaschen worden.


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (10. August 2011)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern, kann leider erst nächste Woche wieder  



MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auf der heimfahrt nochmal gewaschen worden.



Das war aber auch echt notwendig, hab selten so dreckige Biker gesehen, wie uns gestern... Mußte die Bikes und den Dominik gestern mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber spritzen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. August 2011)

Das Wetter wird wohl nicht so schön werden wie Dienstag aber man könnte ja trotzdem ne kleine Tour fahren.

Ist irgend jemand am Start?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. August 2011)

wenn noch jemand mit will per sms melden, start ist um 18:30,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. August 2011)

Heute abend sollte dringend mal wieder Rad gefahren werden! Es könnte ausnahmsweise sogar mal trocken bleiben.

wer ist am Start?
wann?
wo?


----------



## ciao heiko (16. August 2011)

Ich wäre heute dabei. Von mir auch aus gerne früher als 19:00 Uhr. Wäre schön wenn du die Tour so planst, dass wir im Renchtal runterkommen, dann ist der Heimweg für mich nicht soooooo weit.


ciao heiko


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. August 2011)

Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr, Eisdiele Oberkirch

Ich denke so an Pilatus, aber schau mer mal

Licht nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. August 2011)

einwandfreie Tour gestern, waren wohl insgesamt ca. 800 hm, ganz ok für Dienstagabend


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. August 2011)

Am Sonntag würde MoQ evtl. wieder in die vogesen fahren. Will jemand mit?


----------



## Cubinator86 (19. August 2011)

wäre die tage bei ner trailrunde in oberkirch wieder mit am start... hoffe es gibt besseres wetter wie letztes mal ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (21. August 2011)

Bin die ganze Woche Strohwitwer, theoretisch könnten wir jeden Abend fahren


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. August 2011)

Wir waren dann gestern dann in der Pfalz - war eine einwandfreie tour 

Dienstag 19:00 Uhr Musikprob - Treffpunkt Eisdiele - Licht mitbringen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. August 2011)

wer kommt denn nun heute abend?


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (23. August 2011)

Sorry, ging heut bei mir net, wie schaut's morgen aus?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. August 2011)

heute tour am HH. Abfahrt mit dem Auto in Oberkirch um 18:45 uhr

@Berg-Umfahrer: ich hab Dir eine sms geschrieben


----------



## Cubinator86 (30. August 2011)

hat jemand lust heute auf ne feierabendtour =)


----------



## theworldburns (30. August 2011)

19:00 an der eisdiele, wie immer


----------



## Cubinator86 (30. August 2011)

shit! hatte bei MoQ angerufen und war dann weg weil er nicht ranging, hab das hier zu sät gelesen und war bei seinem rückruf auch schon unterwegs -.-
shit happens, halt nächstes mal =)


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (31. August 2011)

war einwandfrei gestern, pilatus bei 20% rest-tageslicht ohne lampe, das macht es mal richtig intressant


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (31. August 2011)

Mein Akku hat leider den Geist aufgegebn , neuer ist schon bestellt  dann geht's demnächst wieder hell über die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike010 (31. August 2011)

wie alt war der akku?


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (1. September 2011)

Ein Jahr, aber das der platt ist hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, ich hab den Akku bei der vorletzten Tour leer gefahren (also Licht ging aus) und dann hab ich ihn nicht gleich aufgeladen 
Die Tiefentladung hat der Akku mir leider übel genommen. Konnte ihn noch nichtmal mit meinem hightech Modellbau-Ladegerät wiederbeleben 

Nochmal vielen Dank MoQ, dass du mir deine Lampe geliehen hast


----------



## bike010 (1. September 2011)

ja das ist tödlich für diese art von akku. was kostet der neue akku? 30 


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (2. September 2011)

mit Versand 50  weil er in so nem Metallbehälter drin ist und DX, da wo ich die Lampe her hab verkauft ihn noch nichtmal einzeln.
Der Akku wird jetzt aber gehegt und gepflegt, nochmal passiert mir das mit der Tiefentladung nicht...


----------



## bike010 (2. September 2011)

ja aus Fehlern lernt man 

Du wirst die Lampe ja in der nächsten Zeit häufig brauchen wenn wir biken gehen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. September 2011)

sigma lampe hat halt auch ihre vorteile - schickst du akku ein bekommst du einen neuen - für lau

war übrigends auf der eurobike bei rudi projekt. Die haben mir aus der notfallkiste 2 neue Bügel für meine Brille gegeben, auch für umsonst - einwandfreier service!!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. September 2011)

Wird hier eigentlich noch rad gefahren?
Wenn ja, was, wann, wo und überhaupt - warum?


----------



## ciao heiko (6. September 2011)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Wird hier eigentlich noch rad gefahren?



Bin wieder im Land und hätte heute Zeit. Am liebsten ab 18:00 Uhr oder früher. Wenns bei euch nicht anderst geht ist 19:00 Uhr auch OK.

ciao heiko


----------



## theworldburns (6. September 2011)

1900 an der eisdiele, bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator86 (6. September 2011)

bin auch dabei, mit meiner fussellampe^^ die bei dunkelheit im wald dann grad mal 0 bringt^^


----------



## ciao heiko (6. September 2011)

OK, 19:00 Uhr.

Lampentechnisch bin ich auch nicht so gut ausgerüstet, aber es wird schon reichen. 

Wäre schön wenn wir eine Tour fahren, die irgendwo im Renchtal endet. 


ciao heiko


----------



## Cubinator86 (6. September 2011)

ja klar, ich muss auch am ende in oberkirch ankommen oder in der nähe  und bissel fußball wollt ich heut abend auch noch kucken vllt 2te halbzeit oder so  komm heut mit meinem 6 jahre alten alu fully da muss ich nicht soviel aufs material aufpassen, weil carbon is bei stürzen etc immer etwas heikel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2011)

ja was ist denn hier los? Kaum ist MoQ mal für 2 Wochen in Urlaub geht nix mehr. 

wie sieht's aus? Fährt hier noch jemand Rad? Oder haben alle die saison am 1. Oktober beendet und alles eingemottet?


----------



## theworldburns (4. Oktober 2011)

ich geh gleich radeln, bin aber irgendwie eher weiter weg


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich geh gleich radeln, bin aber irgendwie eher weiter weg



studenten ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (4. Oktober 2011)

War letzte Woche krank und könnt Net fahren... Hab aber gestern am Schwalbenstein meine neue Reverb eingeweiht 
Geht was heut Abend? 19h Eisdealer? Hätte Bock mal Richtung Ödsbach und dann Kandel zu fahren, oder Richtung Oppenau hinter da gibts ja auch a paar schöne Trails...


----------



## Cubinator86 (4. Oktober 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514400295&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1123

warte jetz erst mal auf mein neues licht -.- bis ich wieder mitfahren kann ^^ 3-5 wochen *ächz*


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2011)

heute geht nix, morgen könnt ich vielleicht. 19:00 uhr wär OK, wenn alle ein vernünftiges Licht haben.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2011)

Cubinator86 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514400295&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1123



 da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das taucht


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Oktober 2011)

also, heute abend musikprob, 19:00 Uhr Eisdiele, mt Licht


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (5. Oktober 2011)

Bin heut geschäftlich unterwegs,weiß net ob ichs schaff, eher Net


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Oktober 2011)

19:00 Uhr ist mir immer etwas zu spät und mit Licht ist ja nicht so mein Fall. Ich werde im Winter 2-3 Mal dabei sein, heute klappts leider nicht.



ciao heiko


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Oktober 2011)

Da es nur Absagen gibt mach ich eben mal wieder eigenbrödlertour, treffpunkt eisdiele entfällt. Wenn doch noch jemand mit will dann bitte auf'm handy melden.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Oktober 2011)

heute musikprob? wer kommt mit?


----------



## bike010 (12. Oktober 2011)

...schau mal auf das Wetter!
Werde morgen fahren gehen da soll es besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Oktober 2011)

ok, dann heute abend Baaz-Musikprob und morgen abend pussy-musikprob


----------



## bike010 (12. Oktober 2011)

...wenn man montag laufen war u. dienstag velo fahren kann man sich das leisten die tage auszusuchen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Oktober 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> ...wenn man montag laufen war u. dienstag velo fahren kann man sich das leisten die tage auszusuchen



so ist das .....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Oktober 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich heute abend fahren ....

ok. ich bin eine pussy und lass es sein


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Oktober 2011)

einwandfreies wetter und ich darf nicht rad fahren


----------



## bike010 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wielange musst du aussetzen? War gestern erstmal eine Runde Velo fahren. 1a
 Wetter


----------



## theworldburns (27. Oktober 2011)

Schon wieder kaputt gemacht? :-(


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Oktober 2011)

ne, nur das blech aus der schulter rausgebaut. Der arzt sagt 2 wochen, da hab ich aber kein bock drauf, werd also am WE wieder fahren. aber nur cc, ich kann keinen rucksack aufsetzen.


----------



## theworldburns (27. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Wetter nicht radeln is aber auch mies. Dann gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit für eine Tour. Uhrzeit egal.

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (26. November 2011)

Auf dem Berg scheint die Sonne.

Heute oder morgen jemand kurzfristig Zeit für eine Runde auf der Höhe?

ciao heiko


----------



## Cubinator86 (26. November 2011)

ich war graad eben auf dem moos und da hielt sich der sonnenschein in grenzen ^^ 6grad .. würde ja morgen mit aber muss als helfer bei der wahl da sein -.- naja was macht man für 25  nicht alles am sonntagmorgen^^


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (16. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Dezember 2011)

meinst du die Frage ernst???

bin dabey - volles pfund


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (16. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag bin ich Strohwittwer und wenn man sich warm anzieht, dann wird's auch nicht kalt. 
Ich kann mich beim Fahren halt net nachm Wetter richten. Wenn ich Zeit hab wird gefahren, sonst würd ich ja kaum zum Fahren kommen... 
Wenn's zeitlich klappt fahr ich heut auch. 

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig. Hast du ne schöne Tour im Kopf die wir uns da geben können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Dezember 2011)

schau mer mal wie's wetter kommt. Wenns schnee hat bleiben wir ein bisschen weiter unten, a bisserl was geht immer


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Dezember 2011)

wie sieht's denn morgen bei Dir aus? da soll das Wetter besser als sonntag sein.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. Dezember 2011)

Da lebt man schon seit jeher in Hasli und der Trail hinter der Rebhütte ist mir noch garnicht bekannt .

Naja werd ich wohl bei Gelegenheit mal aufsuchen müssen - wäre ja eine super Verbindung ...

Wenns nicht schon dunkel wär nach der Arbeit, dann wärs die ideale Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. Dezember 2011)

jo, funktioniert so seit Jahren ganz gut 

wär aber vielleicht besser die trails nicht im Forum zu beschreiben, dann könnte man da noch ein paar Jahre fahren ....


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, hast Recht. Habs oben mal weg editiert . Als einheimischer mag ich's nämlich auch nicht so wenn irgendwann alle möglichen da rumdongeln...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. Dezember 2011)

btw, schick doch mal deine handynummer per PN, dann können wir die runde (oder eine andere...) mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (27. Februar 2012)

War Donnerstag und Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drauf - unten raus die letzten 100 m Richtung Kaier ists noch schön matschig 

Muss mal noch üben das Hinterrad zu versetzen - das nimmt mir immer den Lauf raus wenn so schön runter kommst und dann so komisch um die Spitzkehre eierst...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Februar 2012)

jo, das mit dem umsetzten ist so einen Sache .... Aber wo hat's denn da eine Spitzkehre die den namen verdient???

Ich war nur am samstag in Regen mit Andi am Pilatus unterwegs, Sonntag wegen sch... schnupfen kein radsport


----------



## Deleted 174584 (27. Februar 2012)

> Aber wo hat's denn da eine Spitzkehre die den namen verdient???


 so könnt mans auch sagen...

...naja die einzigste die mir einfällt ist gleich die am Anfang unter der Rebhütte...

...und mit dem Schnupfen gings mir am Montag so - haben am Sonntag gemeint wir fahren mal auf  die Schwend -> Sesselfelsen -> Ottenhöfen und zurück. Nur, dass auf der Winterseite noch Schnee liegt und es kühler ist da dran hat keiner gedacht...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. März 2012)

War gestern mal einer von Euch dort unterwegs? Hab frische Reifenspuren gesehen. Nebenbei erwähnt im unteren Teil sind grad Waldarbeiter.

Gibts eigentlich noch was in der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurgs (13. April 2012)

Hallo erstmal, ich bin die nächsten Wochen  beruflich in Oberkirch und würd ganz gerne am abend ne runde fahren. wenn da schon was geht an den trails dann nehm ich doch glatt mein bilke mit die nächste Woche
Würd mich freuen wenn da was geht, sonst werd ich noch fett wenn ich nur vorm rechner sitz )


----------



## Deleted 174584 (13. April 2012)

Bei mir geht momentan nur Wochenende neben Abendschule und Baustelle bleibt nicht viel Zeit...


----------



## ciao heiko (14. April 2012)

Jurgs schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, ich bin die nächsten Wochen  beruflich in Oberkirch und würd ganz gerne am abend ne runde fahren. wenn da schon was geht an den trails dann nehm ich doch glatt mein bilke mit die nächste Woche



Da könnte man schon zusammen fahren. Ich habe relativ viel Zeit. Auch mal Morgends oder am Nachmittag. Wenn das Wetter passt, dann können wir, uns kurzfristig treffen.
Fahre CC mit viel Trail. Hardtail reicht bei uns für die meisten Strecken aus.

ciao heiko


----------



## Jurgs (14. April 2012)

Klingt gut, nur Hardtail hab i keins. ich muss mich auf dem enduro quälen (160mm)


----------



## 92Michael (14. April 2012)

hi

würde auch mal gerne mitfahren in der oberkircher gegend kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus fahre meistens richtung ottenhöfen/seebach

wahlweise hardtail oder 160mm enduro


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. April 2012)

kommende woche ist es noch eng, aber dann bin ich wieder voll am start


----------



## ciao heiko (15. April 2012)

Dienstag soll ja relativ trocken sein.

Wie wäre es Dienstag 18:00 Uhr in Oberkirch? Ich könnte auch früher.

ciao heiko


----------



## 92Michael (15. April 2012)

ich glaube nächste woche wirds bei mir auch noch nix.

dienstag hat mein onkel geburtstag und gestern hab ich mich an der Hand verletzt, kann denk eine woche nicht fahrn


----------



## Deleted 237501 (15. April 2012)

hallo

wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch in der gegend
denn so mit trails aussieht

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. April 2012)

Mit Trails schauts gut aus, nur musst die halt selber finden oder mit den lokalen Leuten fahren. Am besten ist unter der Woche oder an regnerischen Wochenenden, da sind fast keine bis keine Wanderer unterwegs.

Das Problem ist halt, dass man den "Massentourismus" vermeiden will da man bei uns im Renchtal ja eh nicht gerne auf den Trails gesehen ist.

Hab erst letzten Sonntag wieder einen Anpfiff von einem verängstigten Wanderer erhalten obwohl ich wissend, dass da Wanderer kommen nur mit 10-15 km/h runtergefahren bin und noch 3-4 Meter vor denen angehalten habe. 

Der Typ hat seine Frau den Berg hochgeschubst nur weil er gehört hat da kommt ein Radler...


----------



## Deleted 237501 (15. April 2012)

das mit den wanders leut ist bekannt geht mir genauso
mal schlimm mal witzig wie sie halt so sind

unter der woche kann ich schlecht

wo ist den das renchtal

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. April 2012)

Also das Renchtal ist grob gesagt von:

Renchen - über Erlach - Stadelhofen - Oberkirch - Lautenbach - Oppenau - bis zum Urpsrung der Rench in Bad Peterstal/Griesbach


----------



## Deleted 237501 (15. April 2012)

das hört sich gut an

ist die trail dichte hoch
oder hat man immer lange Anfahrt wege

gruß


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. April 2012)

Hmm, also als "hoch" würde ich die nicht einstufen. Man muss schon ein wenig kurbeln bis man irgendwo ist.


----------



## Deleted 237501 (15. April 2012)

ja das hört sich gut an
wie ist der schwierigkeits- grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (17. April 2012)

Das Wetter sieht ja heute super aus.

Ich fahre heute 18:00 Uhr ab Oberkirch. Treffpunkt Eisdiele in Oberkirch (Hauptstr. 59).

Wer mitfahren möchte gebe hier bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit wir nicht unnötig warten müssen.


ciao heiko


----------



## Jurgs (21. April 2012)

War ne super Runde am Dienstag! wenns mitm Wetter klappt werd ich auch heut nachmittag nochmal loslegen, also falls jemand spontan lust hat..


----------



## Phini (22. April 2012)

Aim, der Mann der seine Frau den Berg hochgeworfen hat war gut 
Aber in der ganzen Gegend issses leider wirklich so, dass so ne MTB Masse verhindert werden will/soll. Also n paar Leute, die auf bestimmten kleinen Wegchen fahren in Ordnung, teilweise mitm Förster abgesprochen, aber es sollen auf keinen Fall viel mehr Leute erfahren. Sonst siehts eben aus wie am Rosskopf, wo wirklich alles bebaut wird


----------



## ciao heiko (24. April 2012)

Morgen, Mittwoch soll es ja trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Lust um 18:00 Uhr, oder früher, zu fahren? Ab Oberkirch oder Oppenau.


ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (30. April 2012)

Hallo,

am 6.Mai 2012 findet dieses Jahr der 8. Renchtäler MTB Tag statt.

http://triathlon-badpeterstal.de/MTB-Tag.html

Eine Veranstaltung bei der Spaß und der Austausch mit anderen Bikern im Vordergrund steht. Wie immer hervoragend organisiert von Triathlon Bad Peterstal.


ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte unseren Thread mal wieder nach vorne holen. Jemand am WE Zeit zum biken? Das Wetter soll allerdings nicht so gut werden.

Was mir noch am Herzen liegt, ist die Unterschriftensammlung zum Forstgesetz. Geistert hier ja überall durch das Netz.
http://openpetition.de/petition/gez...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Wenn ich mir überlege, was für Touren wir gerne fahren, dann muss ich schon sagen, das bei den Unterschriften das Renchtal etwas unterrepräsentiert ist. 
http://openpetition.de/petition/kar...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Ich denke wir sollten solidarisch Flagge zeigen. Wer weiss, vielleicht kippt auch mal das 2m Gesetz bei uns. Also bitte zeichnen und an alle Bekannten, Verwandten weitergeben.


ciao heiko


----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. Juli 2012)

Yeah, da hab ich gestern schon unterzeichnet


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Juli 2012)

scho laaaang, ich bin schließlich DIMB-Mitglied


----------



## tuxbit (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Locals,
mache z.Z. mit meiner Freundin Urlaub in Eurer Gegend und mich langweilen ehrlich gesagt die Waldautobahnen, die man hier zumindest von offizieller Seite vorgeschlagen bekommt. Meine Frage also, könnt Ihr mir bitte ein paar Trails vorschlagen, nichts extremes bitte, aus den bekannten Gründen natürlich per PM.
Danke im voraus und Gruß aus Oppenau, der Tuxbit

P.S. den Parcours in Haslach kenne ich schon.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe dir was per PN geschrieben. Falls du nächste Woche noch da bist, können wir auch mal zusammen fahren. Am Dienstag, Mittwoch würde es bei mir z.B. auch tagsüber gehen.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxbit (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Locals,
vielen Dank für die Tipps die ich so schnell auf meine Anfrage bekommen habe, so muss ein Forum funktionieren!
Gruß Tuxbit


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2013)

Liebe Renchtäler und weitere Abonennten dieses Threads,

unter 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10320190#post10320190

gibt es ein neues Thema zum Event Renchtalbike am 3-5. Mai 2013

ciao heiko


----------



## schorsew (14. April 2013)

Hallo locals, hallo tuxbit,

Bin im Mai auch mit bike in der Region unterwegs.
Auch hornisgrinde/sasbachwalden/ottenhöfen.
Deswegen die frage ob ich die trails auch per Pm bekommen kann.

Vielen dank und Gruß aus Hessen
Schorsew


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. April 2013)

Hey CiaoHeiko,

die Trails könntest Du mir auch mal per PN schicken - vllt. ist ja was dabei was ich noch nicht kenne  ggf. kann ich deine Liste auch ergänzen


----------



## theworldburns (10. August 2013)

Ich bin ab Morgen Abend mal wieder für gute 6 Wochen in Oberkirch anzutreffen. Will sich jemand erbarmen?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. August 2013)

mit Dir fahr ich nicht mehr - ist mir zu gefährlich *grins*

aber klar doch .....


----------



## Treeman (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Renchtal! Ich bin komplett neu in der Gegend, begeistert von der Landschaft...aber wie alle Auswärtigen tu ich mir noch schwer, die wirklich leckeren Trails zu finden. Ein bisschen was Richtung Gengenbach hab ich gefunden und um die Schauenburg herum, ansonsten ist es noch dünn.

Bestünde die Chance, dass ich von den Locals eine Starthilfe (per PN) bekomme?

Danke schon mal und vielleicht bis bald!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. März 2015)

Ziemlich ruhig geworden im Renchtal.


----------



## Cubinator86 (17. März 2015)

Das stimmt allerdings...
Nennt man Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. März 2015)

...seit Ende 2013 - der geht aber lang


----------



## Cubinator86 (17. März 2015)

gibt ja noch andere Beschäftigungen außer Biken 

Falls Interesse besteht an wöchentlichen Trailausfahrten... Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Francesco77 (10. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen... falls der Beitrag noch gültig ist. Ich fahre immer hoch zum verlassen Haus dort runter ist ein kleiner trail in richtig schauenburg. Dort oben gibt's eine downhill Strecke von dort aus in richtung Haus am berg zum vereinstrail ist super zum fahren für den Feierabend.... ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen in sasbachwalden den pfad zwo zu nehmen ist sehr gut ausgebaut und zieht sich fast komplett dem Berg runter auf singels trails mit Wurzeln Steinen und kleine und große Sprünge...


----------

